# Irco Lhee



## annierae (11 November 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering if anyone else has a horse by Irco Lhee? I'd love to swap stories and photos if so. Thanks.


----------



## dingle12 (11 November 2009)

Ive not but someone on here has and her horse is really nice 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i will get back to you when i remember her user name.


----------



## dingle12 (11 November 2009)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post4958573

First coloured is by pie in the sky but go down and hers is on there.


----------



## crellow4 (11 November 2009)

I bought a lovely mare called Lizzie Lhee earlier this year. I can try and send you some photos? I've not done much with her but she was doing BE before she came to me.


----------



## annierae (11 November 2009)

Great, thank you


----------



## markvannunen (13 November 2009)

I have a half sister of Irco Lhee for sale. They have the same mother.
She is by the Dutch graded stalion Haico ( Haarlem x Ed King Hill ). She is tested homozygous for the tobiano gene.
She is an outstanding mover and will probably be a very good sportshorse but unfortunally she does not have the shape of head I like to see.

The price is 2000 euro's. She is microchipped and registered with the Dutch NRPS. It is possible to have her graded with the KWPN as a 3 yrs old.


----------



## markvannunen (14 November 2009)

She is sold.


----------



## zoephone (28 January 2010)

Saw your post we have a horse by irco lhee. She is a 4 year old tri-coloured mare.


----------



## Wondermare (1 June 2010)

Hi! I realise this thread is quite old, but I've only just registered with H & H. I've had my Irco Lhee mare for two years nearly. She is gorgeous, doing so well at dressage (novice) and jumping. She has a sway back, I'm not sure if it's from her dam's side but she's had it since birth and apart from saddle fitting being a tad tiresome, she is painfree and willing and the most genuine horse I've ever encountered, which is why I bought her. I'm no good at adding photos to these things, the only one i have is on profile pic, but I'd love to see pics of your Irco Lhee horse!


----------



## amy1996 (18 January 2011)

my mum bought a colt about 10 or 11 years ago who was by irco lhee we called hin el rhicoe its an anagram of his dds name we keeped him a stallion till he was 7 but we had too get him cut my mum backed him he was ever so good bless him propper gentleman lovly horse then i stared riding him out most days when my mum got ill and mum decided tpp put him up for sale for the best now he is with this lovly lass who loves him to bits in his first show he came 2nd and in his first show jumpin comp he won he is soo nice bless him xx


----------



## InLikeFlynn<3 (6 June 2011)

I have a gelding sired by Icro Lhee, got him last august and i adore him completely! 
The hes a bay roan, the only bit of colouring you see from his sire are 3 skewbald spots on his nose, hes out of a chestnut tb mare so he doesnt look like his sire much :/


----------



## ann-jen (24 September 2013)

I have a mare by irco Lhee. She is dark bay with a tiny star but no other white on her. Her real talent is dressage but is starting to get to grips with jumping and hope she will excel at this too. Her biggest positive tho is her temperament. Such a lovely sweet and trainable girl


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 September 2013)

markvannunen said:



			I have a half sister of Irco Lhee for sale. They have the same mother.
She is by the Dutch graded stalion Haico ( Haarlem x Ed King Hill ). She is tested homozygous for the tobiano gene.
She is an outstanding mover and will probably be a very good sportshorse but unfortunally she does not have the shape of head I like to see.

The price is 2000 euro's. She is microchipped and registered with the Dutch NRPS. It is possible to have her graded with the KWPN as a 3 yrs old.





Click to expand...

That is the most upright front end and odd neck set I have seen for ages.


----------



## lesleymollan (3 January 2015)

Hi, very late reply to this thread I know! I have a 13 year old gelding by Irco Lhee. I've had him since a yearling and he is my dream horse. He was supposed to be coloured but he came out very dark bay with a tiny white star! He has beautiful movement and a natural talent for jumping. Always keen to see how his half brothers and sisters are doing.


----------



## Swifty08 (31 December 2017)

Just joined this forum, so appreciate its an aged post.  
I have an Irco Lhee mare: Hillviewfarm Philandia, shell be 18 next year and still lives an active life eventing, hunting, showjumping and doing dressage.  Shes still quite sharp and not a novice ride, but she loves her hunting and tries her heart out for me!


----------



## KayAllan (22 June 2020)

annierae said:



			Hi everyone, I'm just wondering if anyone else has a horse by Irco Lhee? I'd love to swap stories and photos if so. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Late to forum I know but we have a beautiful mare out of Irco Lhee called Murphys Diamond (Maisy). She’s 17hh and 15 now.


----------



## MiniMilton (30 June 2020)

I have a 15 year old one too,  but on the other side of the height spectrum! 14.3h out of a connemara mare. He is a lovely little horse with a great attitude to work.


----------



## KayAllan (30 June 2020)

Trying to upload a photo but my phone isn’t playing.
I don’t know anything about our girl ‘s mother other than her name Alamo Duchess- I must try and contact them.


----------



## KayAllan (30 June 2020)

MiniMilton said:



			I have a 15 year old one too,  but on the other side of the height spectrum! 14.3h out of a connemara mare. He is a lovely little horse with a great attitude to work.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MiniMilton (30 June 2020)

KayAllan said:



			Trying to upload a photo but my phone isn’t playing.
I don’t know anything about our girl ‘s mother other than her name Alamo Duchess- I must try and contact them.
		
Click to expand...

By the age the mare must have been covered in Ireland, as Irco was at stud in Ireland for a while


----------

